# Back to the surf



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

Water was till murky when we got out to the beach saturday morning but that did not stop the fishing from biting. Saturday morning we had our limit of trout and two reds, and a few sand trout mixed in. Sunday the fish didn't eat as well but we still managed to scratch out two limits of trout, releasing a 24" speck, and a big bull 42" red caught on light tackle.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Nice! Were you wading?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Croaker or artificial?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'possum (Jan 20, 2017)

tiny trout, but you got to post a pict


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Doesnt matter , as long as they are over 15 inches.....I figured you would be the one to say something negative about their catch. Good job guys, go get the grease hot.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I never knew fishing was all about the size of the catch!



ol'possum said:


> tiny trout, but you got to post a pict


Anyhow. WIR, hell yeah, way to get after it!


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

It's not robbie, anytime someone post a legal limit, this guy always has something negative to say. He thinks everyone is putting a dent in the fish population. It's about having fun and making memories. Been doing it all my life, whether it was with my dad, grandpa, daughters or all my fishing buddies. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2310Ranger (Jul 3, 2019)

Nice job guys!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Nice catch.


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

croaker


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



Perch Jerker said:


> Ha Ha...he is a bitter 90 year ol'possum...Good Job Guys!


at 90 he should be able to say what he wants. poor guy he's just speaking his mind. i could see myself at 90 with the covid still trying to stir up trouble. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::texasflag


----------



## Willkk (Feb 6, 2018)

This guy (possum) never posts up a congrats.... always knocking people for keeping trout. Even saw him post up against flounder fisherman going to Sabine and putting a dent in their trout population...... however that illogical madness works. Good job guys. I would keep and eat them tasty morsels too.


----------



## CaptShinski (Jun 29, 2019)

Frozen fish on a stringer? ...nice


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

CaptShinski said:


> Frozen fish on a stringer? ...nice


It amazes me what some people key in on. Who cares if they strung them off the ice for a pic. To the OP, great catch and memories made. Even if you didn't have a perfect stringer pic like CaptShinki's avatar.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*lmao*



I'llbecoastin said:


> It amazes me what some people key in on. Who cares if they strung them off the ice for a pic. To the OP, great catch and memories made. Even if you didn't have a perfect stringer pic like CaptShinki's avatar.


can't count the times we've strung iced fish for pics. the old man has a point, the trout are small, but most of the fish these days are small. let him have his voice, if you disagree, it's all good let it be. at least he didn't kick the dog, i don't think. he just vented on here. :texasflag


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

What amazes me is that if someone posts a pic of bigger trout, the person gets bashed for keeping a fish over a certain size. Then you have these fisherman who are obviously happy with their catch(shown by the high five) Which now are tiny trout, or strung up frozen. What does that even matter? I think it's a good thing actually, means they took care of the catch and didnt cull fish for any bigger ones. Let the guys enjoy a good catch, whether solid trout or just over the legal size. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't have an opinion on the dead fish pic's, but it would sure be nice if these fishing reports had information like which beach, what you caught them on, what tactics worked and what didn't, local information like where you parked (and launched, if you're in a boat), etc. Even information like where you stopped to eat, and whether they served good food or not, is helpful for someone looking to go fishing in an area.

Otherwise, it's not a fishing report. It's a bragging board. Nothing wrong with a bragging board, mind you- as long as the fish are legal. But not nearly as handy as "how we did it- and you can, too".


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

impulse said:


> I don't have an opinion on the dead fish pic's, but it would sure be nice if these fishing reports had information like which beach, what you caught them on, what tactics worked and what didn't, local information like where you parked (and launched, if you're in a boat), etc. Even information like where you stopped to eat, and whether they served good food or not, is helpful for someone looking to go fishing in an area.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not a fishing report. It's a bragging board. Nothing wrong with a bragging board, mind you- as long as the fish are legal. But not nearly as handy as "how we did it- and you can, too".


I agree 100%. I didnt read back but I believe it was croaker, but yes other info would help others who may not be on fish right now.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

impulse said:


> I don't have an opinion on the dead fish pic's, but it would sure be nice if these fishing reports had information like which beach, what you caught them on, what tactics worked and what didn't, local information like where you parked (and launched, if you're in a boat), etc. Even information like where you stopped to eat, and whether they served good food or not, is helpful for someone looking to go fishing in an area.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not a fishing report. It's a bragging board. Nothing wrong with a bragging board, mind you- as long as the fish are legal. But not nearly as handy as "how we did it- and you can, too".


I agree!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

c hook said:


> can't count the times we've strung iced fish for pics. the old man has a point, the trout are small, but most of the fish these days are small. let him have his voice, if you disagree, it's all good let it be. at least he didn't kick the dog, i don't think. he just vented on here. :texasflag


My comment was not at the old man it was in reference to CaptShinski's comment. He has two post on this forum with this negative one about stringing fish off the ice which I have no problem with BTW. Post like that are part of the reason we don't have a lot of good reports on this board anymore.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Exactly

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

impulse said:


> I don't have an opinion on the dead fish pic's, but it would sure be nice if these fishing reports had information like which beach, what you caught them on, what tactics worked and what didn't, local information like where you parked (and launched, if you're in a boat), etc. Even information like where you stopped to eat, and whether they served good food or not, is helpful for someone looking to go fishing in an area.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not a fishing report. It's a bragging board. Nothing wrong with a bragging board, mind you- as long as the fish are legal. But not nearly as handy as "how we did it- and you can, too".


I think you get bashed for that too. But, totally agree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

I'llbecoastin said:


> Post like that are part of the reason we don't have a lot of good reports on this board anymore.


I worked in a pet store for a while when I was in college. I learned to detest guinea pigs. Because a guinea pig is the only animal that will poop where it eats... except for an old possum.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Lol, awesome pocjetty.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

c hook said:


> can't count the times we've strung iced fish for pics. the old man has a point, the trout are small, but most of the fish these days are small. let him have his voice, if you disagree, it's all good let it be. at least he didn't kick the dog, i don't think. he just vented on here. :texasflag


Our smallest speck was 17". The small trout you see are sand trout.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

No need for explanation, good catch bud....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

impulse said:


> I don't have an opinion on the dead fish pic's, but it would sure be nice if these fishing reports had information like which beach, what you caught them on, what tactics worked and what didn't, local information like where you parked (and launched, if you're in a boat), etc. Even information like where you stopped to eat, and whether they served good food or not, is helpful for someone looking to go fishing in an area.
> 
> Otherwise, it's not a fishing report. It's a bragging board. Nothing wrong with a bragging board, mind you- as long as the fish are legal. But not nearly as handy as "how we did it- and you can, too".


We caught all these fish on the port a beach throwing croaker in the second gut in the morning, and the third gut after the tide started to fall. We have a camper at pioneer so we put our fish box and croaker box on our homemade fishing wagon and pulled it down the boardwalk.


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

tommy261 said:


> No need for explanation, good catch bud....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Appreciate it!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



WIR said:


> Our smallest speck was 17". The small trout you see are sand trout.


WIR those fish are more than I've caught all summer, definitely not knocking your catch, yall did well. just taking up for the 90 plus gentleman, it's easy to get cranky in our old age. If he wants to throw his opinion in there, it's all good take it with a laugh and a grain of salt. Again I'll take that stringer all day any day and twice on sunday. :texasflag


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

WIR said:


> We caught all these fish on the port a beach throwing croaker in the second gut in the morning, and the third gut after the tide started to fall. We have a camper at pioneer so we put our fish box and croaker box on our homemade fishing wagon and pulled it down the boardwalk.


I have never used live bait in the surf, do you use a chatter weight or anything? Any technique in working it or just let it do its thing?


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

Looks like a great day in the surf with good friends. Congratulations.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Davidsel47 said:


> I have never used live bait in the surf, do you use a chatter weight or anything? Any technique in working it or just let it do its thing?


Yes on a chatter weight and no, normally when they are feeding, the croaker will get hit within seconds of being casted.

Amazing on how much difference it can make. Many years ago I fished with a buddy with croaker. I knew fish were in the surf, but I really wanted a topwater bite, so I didn't get any bait. I met him at east beach and he was catching fish as fast as he could get the line out there. I was right next to him with 0 bites, nor were the other 5 or so guys in the same area. They all started creeping in towards us even though I could literally touch my buddy with my rod but getting zero bites on tops nor tails.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Drundel said:


> Yes on a chatter weight and no, normally when they are feeding, the croaker will get hit within seconds of being casted.
> 
> Amazing on how much difference it can make. Many years ago I fished with a buddy with croaker. I knew fish were in the surf, but I really wanted a topwater bite, so I didn't get any bait. I met him at east beach and he was catching fish as fast as he could get the line out there. I was right next to him with 0 bites, nor were the other 5 or so guys in the same area. They all started creeping in towards us even though I could literally touch my buddy with my rod but getting zero bites on tops nor tails.


I have been surf fishing 4 times all with soft plastics. The 1st time was awesome with a bite every 2 to 3 cast with a trout in the 20'' to 24'' range. Im pretty sure it was just beginners luck because I have not been able to repeat these results. lol The 1st time was in SPI and the other 3 in Port A.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Sounds like you need to go back to spi.....lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

tommy261 said:


> Sounds like you need to go back to spi.....lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I have tried, they keep closing the dang beach's  lol


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Well the trout will be bigger when you go...

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

tommy261 said:


> Well the trout will be bigger when you go...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


heck ya, thats one way to think about it! :cheers:


----------



## Moochy (Sep 13, 2014)

pocjetty said:


> I'llbecoastin said:
> 
> 
> > Post like that are part of the reason we don't have a lot of good reports on this board anymore.
> ...


Remind me to ask you about this next time we are fishing&#129300;


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Drundel said:


> Yes on a chatter weight and no, normally when they are feeding, the croaker will get hit within seconds of being casted.
> 
> Amazing on how much difference it can make. Many years ago I fished with a buddy with croaker. I knew fish were in the surf, but I really wanted a topwater bite, so I didn't get any bait. I met him at east beach and he was catching fish as fast as he could get the line out there. I was right next to him with 0 bites, nor were the other 5 or so guys in the same area. They all started creeping in towards us even though I could literally touch my buddy with my rod but getting zero bites on tops nor tails.


Been there too, but some of my best trips wading the surf where the trout were there and hungry were all on tops and tails, Had live bait, croaker and shrimp but we never used them, let them go after we limmited out (10).

Shows that if it's right they will bite arties.


----------



## WIR (Apr 23, 2017)

Davidsel47 said:


> I have never used live bait in the surf, do you use a chatter weight or anything? Any technique in working it or just let it do its thing?


Put a 1/4oz weight with a bead in front of the hook is all we do


----------



## CaptShinski (Jun 29, 2019)

I'llbecoastin said:


> My comment was not at the old man it was in reference to CaptShinski's comment. He has two post on this forum with this negative one about stringing fish off the ice which I have no problem with BTW. Post like that are part of the reason we don't have a lot of good reports on this board anymore.


Quit being a baby.. and I highly doubt posts like mine have anything to do with the lack of reports on this forum anymore.

Nothing wrong with pokin' a little fun..

Been on this forum since 2009'sh btw!


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

CaptShinski said:


> Quit being a baby.. and I highly doubt posts like mine have anything to do with the lack of reports on this forum anymore.
> 
> Nothing wrong with pokin' a little fun..
> 
> Been on this forum since 2009'sh btw!


Now you are resorting to name calling in your third post. Tell me this was it useful post like this that got you booted under your previous handle you had since 2009?


----------

